# Pamplona



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We will be in the Pamplona area about late September early October. Is the city worth a visit? We are usually passing close by in January so have never stopped for a visit.

I've googled but can only find info on the Bull Run and we're well past that.

Any info will be appreciated.

Regards

Don


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Don, we tried to stop in Pamplona some years ago. We kept thinking we could find somewhere to park a bit closer to the city centre. We found ourselves in a maze of city streets, cars on both sides of the road, and getting narrower and narrower. Then we found the road blocked by road works, and we were stuck - narrow twisty roads, a long way to reverse - you can imagine the scene. We sat there for 5 minutes wondering what to, when an ambulance came out of a side turning, the workmen removed the bollards etc to allow the ambulance through - and we hurtled in after it. 

PHEW! After that we thought we'd just get out of the city, and find somewhere a bit less hairy.


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, We had the same sort of experience a couple of years ago and after driving around for over an hour in the traffic and narrow streets we cleared off. There were possibilities for parking a bit further out of the city but the areas didn't look all that salubrious and we were worried about having the van broken in to. 

Tom.


Toujours a vacances


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have tried to visit twice in the last 3 years,all problems as above,give it a wide berth, come down to real Spain, no brits, no fish and chip shops and a lot cheaper than the costas


----------

